# Getting your dog to listen to you



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

I found this article and I fell in love with it 
I realized while reading this article that I may have lost my touch with using atleast half of my voice tones with Emma.
So after reading this, I gave a quick run through with my different voice tones with Emma. She did her commands ON QUE without her treats! Usually she'd only do them on que WITH her treats.
But I purposely had no training treats and she did everything 1st time.

So I thought everyone would love this article.
And I mean everyone. For those whom are just starting to train their pups to those who have the "perfectly trained" doggie.
Dog Training Basics - Why won't my dog Listen to me?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's exactly what I tell my husband - he wonders why Rebel doesn't respond to him well and I tell him he has to use his high squeaky voice that sounds ridiculous on a woman, much less a man


----------

